
Can We End the Meditation Madness? - spariev
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/10/opinion/can-we-end-the-meditation-madness.html
======
wimagguc
Jogging in the 50-60s was what's meditation today: it was gaining popularity,
but if you told someone you'll go for a run, they looked at your weird, asking
"who's chasing you?"

This is something my mom told me before, and so I'm not quite sure how true it
really is. But, if it was true, I'm sure there were a few articles out there
titled "Can We End the Jogging Madness?"

~~~
xlm1717
Timely example, given the Back to the Future craze of the past 24 hours. In
the third movie, when Doc Brown is explaining the customs of future residents
of Hill Valley, one of the people listening him exclaims, "Run for fun?! What
the hell kind of fun is that?"

------
nefitty
Hm, weird that he didn't mention the thing that I thought most of us were
chasing: increased productivity. I meditate and began meditating to increase
my ability to concentrate on one thing at a time. I found it has helped
tremendously. I do feel the stress alleviating effects as well. Honestly, any
advantage that you can get in life is going to payoff in the long run. It
seems to me that the author just wanted to bark about something to be the edgy
contrarian of his social network.

~~~
vukmir
_It seems to me that the author just wanted to bark about something to be the
edgy contrarian of his social network._

In my opinion that is unfair assessment. From my reading of the article, the
author is attacking the overzealous evangelists, not the meditation per se.

------
r-w
So basically, liberty.

------
jcslzr
Why?

